# I've started composing little character pieces in roughly pop song form.



## zachybinx (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi everyone.

New to the forum. Interested in anyone's input/critical reactions to a style of form I've been working with. Its roughly the classical equivalent to the way verse/chorus/verse/chorus/bridge/chorus is manipulated in countless different ways in pop songs- except- I'm using classical piano textures and whatnot.

This took a lot of experimentation to get the flow of these phrases to achieve the same dramatic expectations as classical music and/or pop, but I think I'm starting to hone this language. Like I said before, I would love any feedback. Excited to be part of the forum. Thanks to anyone who notices this/checks it out. 

also I write all my music, including the staves, by hand, so hopefully that is just fun and not too distracting for people.






-Zach


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

zachybinx said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> New to the forum. Interested in anyone's input/critical reactions to a style of form I've been working with. Its roughly the classical equivalent to the way verse/chorus/verse/chorus/bridge/chorus is manipulated in countless different ways in pop songs- except- I'm using classical piano textures and whatnot.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, just want to say I enjoyed listen to it very much, even though pop music and anything alike to it I personally dont enjoy, this piece I did. It's also good to see someone else who writes music by hand, I do too, but on a larger scale (Symphonys, Masses, Orchestra suites ect), although I dont write the staves - too tedious in my opinion 

As for criticism, since I am ignorant to pop music I can't really comment on it in that sense, all I can say is just continue doing what your doing, must be doing something right for it to have a agreeable harmony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to Talk Classical zanybinx, have a good time with us all.
As for your work: Jamie said it all, except I am not composing, (no time left)


----------



## zachybinx (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome  

I'm a big fan of pop music. everything about the piece mimics pop structures. interesting you don't like anything akin to it  You're right, it is tedious. Damn, it's tedious. Don't think i would do it the same way for large orchestral pieces unless I was convinced every single note was perfect.


----------

